# Przysłowie



## Heredis

Jest jakieś konkretne tłumaczenie dla : Nie ma takiego wagonu którego nie da się odczepić"? a jeśli nie to jak powinno to brzmieć poprawnie/zrozumiale w ang?


----------



## majlo

_There isn't a carriage which can't be detached.

_Idiomatycznego wyrażenia nie znam.
Witaj na forum!


----------



## Slovianka

Czy w polskim rzeczywiście istnieje takie utarte powiedzienie o pociągach??? To samo znaczenie ma przykre i niezgodne z prawdą, ale często używane, powiedzenie "nikt nie jest niezastąpiony".


----------



## BezierCurve

Zdaje się, że znaczenie tego powiedzenia jest jeszcze węższe, a powstanie stosunkowo niedawne. Z moich dociekań wynika, że chodzi o "odbicie" osoby związanej już z kimś innym:

- Widziałeś tą [sic! ] blondynę?
- Taa... Widziałem też jej chłopaka.
- Nie ma takiego wagonu którego nie da się odczepić.

Mam nadzieję, że podążam właściwym torem rozumowania.


----------



## majlo

Zgadzam się z BezierCurve, tyle że ja zawsze słyszę to w trochę innej wersji: "Każdy wagon da się odczepić".



Slovianka said:


> To samo znaczenie ma przykre i niezgodne z prawdą, ale często używane, powiedzenie "nikt nie jest niezastąpiony".


Wręcz przeciwnie, to powiedzenie jest zgodne z prawdą.


----------



## Slovianka

A jednak wielu ludzi nie da się zastąpić. Może ich tylko po prostu nie być.

A to powiedzenie o pociągach, to chyba optymistyczne?


----------



## majlo

Na przykład kogo się nie da zastąpić? 

Które powiedzenie o pociągach? Masz na myśli "Każdy wagon da się odczepić"?


----------



## Thomas1

There isn't a carriage which can't be  detached.

PS: witaj na forum Heredis.


----------



## kknd

to nie przysłowie, a raczej powiedzenie; poza tym, nie wiem czemu, ale wyraz „odczepianie” w tym kontekście kojarzy mi się z wyrazem „wyhaczanie”…


----------



## monczao

Witam forumowiczów!

Co do tematu to ja coś takiego słyszę pierwszy raz. Oczywiście domyśliłbym się o co chodzi, ale jest to jakieś strasznie sztywne i raczej nikt tego w Polsce nie używa, a już na pewno nie w rozmowie typu:





> - Widziałeś tą [sic! ] blondynę?
> - Taa... Widziałem też jej chłopaka.
> - Nie ma takiego wagonu którego nie da się odczepić.


----------



## BezierCurve

Witaj 

Zgadza się, nie jest to najzgrabniejsze powiedzenie jakie słyszałem, ale dopiero teraz przypominam sobie kolegę z Dolnego Śląska, który faktycznie tak mawiał, i to dobre kilka lat temu.


----------



## majlo

Ja zazwyczaj słyszę to w podobnym kontekście, ale głównie po stwierdzeniu: "Ale ma chłopaka". 

EDIT: Teraz dopiero zdałem sobie sprawę, że to powiedzenie zazwyczaj słyszę w takiej postaci: "Każdy wagon można odczepić".


----------



## monczao

> "Każdy wagon można odczepić".


 
No to już prędzej Nie wydaje mi się, żeby w potocznej rozmowie na temat dziewczyn ktoś takie długie powiedzonko przytaczał


----------



## polnisches_blut

monczao said:


> No to już prędzej Nie wydaje mi się, żeby w potocznej rozmowie na temat dziewczyn ktoś takie długie powiedzonko przytaczał



Spotkałam się z: "Wagonik i lokomotywa - świetna alternatywa" =='


----------



## polnisches_blut

Slovianka said:


> A jednak wielu ludzi nie da się zastąpić. Może ich tylko po prostu nie być.
> 
> A to powiedzenie o pociągach, to chyba optymistyczne?



Raczej ironiczne w stosunku do kobiet.


----------



## Faycelina

BezierCurve said:


> dopiero teraz przypominam sobie kolegę z Dolnego Śląska, który faktycznie tak mawiał


Właśnie chciałam tu wtrącić, że ja od dawna znam to powiedzenie. Ale może dlatego, że z Dolnego Śląska jestem? 

PS. Słyszałam powiedzonko w obu wersjach:
1. Każdy wagon...
2. Nie ma takiego wagonu...


----------



## cointi

A ja wielokrotnie słyszałem 'Nie ma takiego wagonika, którego nie da się odczepić' w normalnej rozmowie.


----------

